# Karambit Usage in TV Show Nikita



## Rich Parsons (Sep 12, 2010)

http://www.cwtv.com/shows/nikita

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikita_(TV_series)


The above two links give some info about the show and the story line. 

One of the main characters is a "Cleaner" and when not using a pistol with a sound suppressor he is using a Karambit. (* One scene on the hour long show *)

Check out the Pilot, it just recently aired.


----------



## Omar B (Sep 12, 2010)

I saw the pilot and it's pretty cool.  I've liked the Nikita character since Point Of No Return and eventually got to see the original movie.  The old USA series La Femme Nikita ruled, Peta Wilson was awesome.  How great would it be if they brought her in on the show as another character?  Helping Maggie Q's Nikita or working against her.

I find it interesting that there's no set look for what Nikita should look like.  Same character played by a bunch of women who look nothing alike, not even similar.

Oh, btw, did you notice in the training scene when the handlers were talking in the office the kids training were not hitting the bags?  They were miming the punches and kicks but not making contact!  I was like, "wait a minute, those bags are not swinging!"

For those who have not seen the original movie, watch it here for free - http://www.crackle.com/c/La_Femme_Nikita


----------



## Stickgrappler (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello all:

*bows deeply to all*

A recent movie I watched feature karambit usage also. It's a Korean movie known as "The Man From Nowhere" and it's aka "This Man". A Thai actor (name escapes me ATM) plays a Vietnamese assassin and he uses the karambit in at least 2 scenes.

Very truly yours in the MA,

~sg

p.s. when time permits, I will make a GIF of it. Thank you for the headsup on the Nikita show and the karambit usage. I will be on the lookout for it.


----------



## Stickgrappler (Jan 7, 2011)

My thanks to Dog Brother Porn Dog for posting the link on the DB forum
http://www.wat.tv/video/themanfromnowhere-39aml_39ak3_.html


Looks like the whole movie is up on that site. Around 5 min mark and 11 min mark, 2 cool knifefight scenes... the 11 min mark has the bad guy wielding a karambit (kermabit, korambit).


----------

